# Putting mass on your shoulders.



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

It has come to my attention that my delts are.

1. Quite weak in comparison to my other body parts.

2. Not in proportion to my arms and chest.

3. Very much the weakest, lagging part of my body.

Facts: They click and grind a lot due to life and rugby (no longer play rugby).

What can I do to improve over all size and strength, in particular my side delts.

I was thinking of using a slinpin and injecting test into them, not sure why I thought this would work I just did.

Would it be worth me working shoulders twice a week?

Any advice much appreciated.

GG


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Shoulder press 8 rep failure x3

Side db lateral raises 10reps failure x3

Front db lateral raises 10reps failure x3

Rear delt db raises 10reps failure x3

Go home and eat to failure x5


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Site injecting will do f all (apart from the temporary tiny bit of oil).

Whatever you do make sure you warm them up real good if they're already a iffy.

Do you press much?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Db lat raises but done with very strict form work well. None of this bend the knees and swing the weights up bullsh1t. Keep arms in line with body not drifting forwards or backwards and slowly twist wrist as you raise the db so that little finger is raised when you reach the top of the rep. Come down slowly but not all the way to keep tension on the delt.

If done properly you won't need more than 10kg dbs to totally ruin your delts. After this I do a few 'cheat' sets with heavier ones where I chuck them up and then lower as slowly as possible.

Then a triple set of face pulls, rear delt db flys and standing rear delt cable flys takes care of the rears and traps.

Finish with wide grip (snatch grip width) upright rows in the smith machine. Pull bar up to lower chest, no higher, and feel the delts doing the work.

Shoulders ruined. Go home and eat 

Edit: you can also do smith presses or standing ohp with a bb but tbh if you do a lot of benching, dips etc in other sessions I'm not convinced you need to shoulder press as well. Depends on what you do and if it works then fine if not drop the presses. IMO


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rav212 said:


> Shoulder press 8 rep failure x3
> 
> Side db lateral raises 10reps failure x3
> 
> ...


Nice one bud, I was going to get to asking for routine ideas eventually


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Site injecting will do f all (apart from the temporary tiny bit of oil).
> 
> Whatever you do make sure you warm them up real good if they're already a iffy.
> 
> Do you press much?


My shoulder press maxes out at about 60kg bud, where as my firends can press 100+ is quite annonying.

I warm and stretch before shoulders they always still end up clicking, which I think sort of puts me off pushing myself.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> It has come to my attention that my delts are.
> 
> 1. Quite weak in comparison to my other body parts.
> 
> ...


So firstly do you warm your shoulders up? Mine have always been really clicky but a proper stretch does really help this, shoulder rotations is a good start.

Secondly what do you do for shoulders now?

I find mine respond to volume rather than heavy weight.

Start with the priority principle (whatever is lagging most, start first) for me that's traps.

Rear delts respond well to correct form, not just chucking weight backwards. I do rear delts on 2.5kg weights and trust me it burns.

For side delts cable raises and upright rows superset is an absolute killer.

need to know more about your workout i think before we can help anymore!


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ginger Ben said:


> Db lat raises but done with very strict form work well. None of this bend the knees and swing the weights up bullsh1t. Keep arms in line with body not drifting forwards or backwards and slowly twist wrist as you raise the db so that little finger is raised when you reach the top of the rep. Come down slowly but not all the way to keep tension on the delt.
> 
> If done properly you won't need more than 10kg dbs to totally ruin your delts. After this I do a few 'cheat' sets with heavier ones where I chuck them up and then lower as slowly as possible.
> 
> ...


Awesome bud, thank you, i love me some BB rear delt row!


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

Rav212 said:


> Shoulder press 8 rep failure x3
> 
> Side db lateral raises 10reps failure x3
> 
> ...


Loving the last comment

A lot of people think hitting a body part 2/3 times a week will make it grow quicker/better but IMO it doesn't.

My theory is get to the gym, work your balls off whatever your doing to stimulate growth and then eating will determine how much size you'll put on.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

GGLynch89 said:


> Awesome bud, thank you, i love me some BB rear delt row!


Check out Jordan peters video on you tube of rear delt db fly drop sets on an incline bench. They work well! Drop sets are great for delts IMO especially if you can't shift big weights you can still take it to failure and beyond.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> So firstly do you warm your shoulders up? Mine have always been really clicky but a proper stretch does really help this, shoulder rotations is a good start.
> 
> Secondly what do you do for shoulders now?
> 
> ...


I warm up with rotaries, and stretching them out, probably could be more thorough tho.

I start with DB shoulder press, warm up with 10s then make my way upto 30's and press to fail.

I then do front lat raise with a barbell leaning on a incline bench.

then onto side cable raises and finish on BB rear delt row.

My press is weak, by rears and traps im quite happy with as people always point them out, they also point out my side delts are just not very big in comparison.

I am looking to change my routine though.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ginger Ben said:


> Check out Jordan peters video on you tube of rear delt db fly drop sets on an incline bench. They work well! Drop sets are great for delts IMO especially if you can't shift big weights you can still take it to failure and beyond.


will do bud, anything to get that wide boulder look!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> My shoulder press maxes out at about 60kg bud, where as my firends can press 100+ is quite annonying.
> 
> I warm and stretch before shoulders they always still end up clicking, which I think sort of puts me off pushing myself.


I wouldn't worry about weight... but the main thing is you need to try to see some progression week on week. I don't know what your split is, but try to shift it around slightly to prioritise shoulders i.e. do them first in your workout, make sure tri's and chest are recovered from previous sessions etc.

Also with warm ups, a few light sets wont cut it, you need to look at some specific rotor cuff exercises. EDIT: just saw above you do this already


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

GGLynch89 said:
 

> will do bud, anything to get that wide boulder look!


You can run the rack with db raises too if you really want to hurt yourself lol.

Start at the bottom with say the 8's and do up to 15 reps then put then down pick up next pair and repeat until you can't do a single rep. Probably max out around the 15's or so. Have a few minutes rest then do the same but start from the heaviest one you can rep properly and drop back down. Repeat again and again. Lol


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

pic was about a month ago, mind the instagram filter :whistling:

Point being my shoulders are not very prominant and I want them to be!


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

2004mark said:


> I wouldn't worry about weight... but the main thing is you need to try to see some progression week on week. I don't know what your split is, but try to shift it around slightly to prioritise shoulders i.e. do them first in your workout, make sure tri's and chest are recovered from previous sessions etc.
> 
> Also with warm ups, a few light sets wont cut it, you need to look at some specific rotor cuff exercises. EDIT: just saw above you do this already


I am going to be rewriting my routine today as this weeks I did chest and triceps then shoulders and biceps the day after :stupid:

What I did with my deadlifts to bring them upto my current lift is did them on leg day and back day, worth putting this practice into shoulders?


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ginger Ben said:


> You can run the rack with db raises too if you really want to hurt yourself lol.
> 
> Start at the bottom with say the 8's and do up to 15 reps then put then down pick up next pair and repeat until you can't do a single rep. Probably max out around the 15's or so. Have a few minutes rest then do the same but start from the heaviest one you can rep properly and drop back down. Repeat again and again. Lol


That sounds evil, I think where I am going wrong is I am trying to press heavy weights in a short explosive session where my shoulders require a good low weight session to fully ruin them.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

My routine:

Arnold presses (warmup set, then set to failure).

Dropset or superset with lateral raises, to failure.

Simple as that for me. For lagging bodyparts it always seems like the instinct is, give them more work. Though you might find that decreasing the amount of work gives them an easier job recovering and they might not be so reluctant to grow.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

> My routine:
> 
> Arnold presses (warmup set, then set to failure).
> 
> ...


I am willing to give eveything a go to see if it works, Im going to spend the next few weeks seeing what my shoulders respond too.

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I say go back to basics, power clean/push press emphasising pulling the weight up with the shoulders then pressing using as much weight as possible. Probably do 5-6 sets of 15 down to 4 reps but get used to them before you go to lower reps.

Then do 4-6 sets of dumbbell press or lat raises but preferably dumbbell presses.

Every 3-4 weeks pre-exhaust the delta with lat raises first and then do your cleans/press with the same weight even if it means doing less reps.

At first, you'll find it hard to feel like you're able to work the shoulders very hard but once you get going with a few sessions under your belt, you'll be shifting some better weight.

My shoulders are actually my best body part or were when I trained properly regularly(terminally ill mum).


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I say go back to basics, power clean/push press emphasising pulling the weight up with the shoulders then pressing using as much weight as possible. Probably do 5-6 sets of 15 down to 4 reps but get used to them before you go to lower reps.
> 
> Then do 4-6 sets of dumbbell press or lat raises but preferably dumbbell presses.
> 
> ...


I like the sound of this, I will seriously be giving this a bash. Thank you bud. Sorry to hear about your mum.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

GGLynch89 said:


> I like the sound of this, I will seriously be giving this a bash. Thank you bud. Sorry to hear about your mum.


You could use hang pulls instead of cleans but see how you go.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

GGLynch89 said:


> My shoulder press maxes out at about 60kg bud, where as my firends can press 100+ is quite annonying.
> 
> I warm and stretch before shoulders they always still end up clicking, which I think sort of puts me off pushing myself.


seated dumbbell press with a neutral grip (palms facing together)

if a exercise hurts, find one that doesnt.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

gaz90 said:


> seated dumbbell press with a neutral grip (palms facing together)
> 
> if a exercise hurts, find one that doesnt.


I will stick to Machine Press then  lol


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

GGLynch89 said:


> View attachment 156059
> 
> 
> pic was about a month ago, mind the instagram filter :whistling:
> ...


500mg of test, 10-12 weeks of a decent shoulder workout should see them budging out!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Rotater cuff warm up exercises. 2 warm up sets of DB shoulder press, One working set to failure, using half reps/then part reps/then neagtives. Side shoulder lateral raises, 1 warm up set then one set to failure, to half reps to negatives with help untill you can't lift your arms. Then one cable set of side lateral raises again to absolute failure. Lastly bent over rear delt raises. One warm up set then again one set to failure, 6 rep min on working sets. record all working set reps and weight.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hendrix said:


> Rotater cuff warm up exercises. 2 warm up sets of DB shoulder press, One working set to failure, using half reps/then part reps/then neagtives. Side shoulder lateral raises, 1 warm up set then one set to failure, to half reps to negatives with help untill you can't lift your arms. Then one cable set of side lateral raises again to absolute failure. Lastly bent over rear delt raises. One warm up set then again one set to failure, 6 rep min on working sets. record all working set reps and weight.


Nice one Hendrix, another one I will be giving a go.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I haven't got massive shoulders but comparative to the rest of my body they are a prominent feature

Standing overhead press and side laterals are my main two exercises, if you can overhead press a reasonable weight you'll get decent mass and the laterals will help with shape and width.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> What can I do to improve over all size and strength, in particular my side delts.
> 
> I was thinking of using a slinpin and injecting test into them, not sure why I thought this would work I just did.
> 
> ...


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

I was searching for your comment, only just realised its in with my quote haha.

Thank you bud, I didnt think the test would work lol.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Rav212 said:


> Shoulder press 8 rep failure x3
> 
> Side db lateral raises 10reps failure x3
> 
> ...


Ha agree with this


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

wont mention any exercises as its well covered already bud but for your clicky joints id suggest you get some milled flax seed and put a spoonful in your shakes each day and get some glucosamine sulphate caps


----------



## boon808 (Jun 23, 2012)

Change out your workouts between volume, high intensity and strength related. Try to find what works the best for you.


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

Ill go against the grain and say i knocked all overhead presses on the head and just do an exercise for each head on the shoulder and id defo say they look bigger and better than when i did overhead presses ive been doing this for 2 months now but do still do snatch grip high pulls and hang cleans


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Androgens lol


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

throw in a couple of 100rep sets with a light weight. i have been doing this for calves and they now not growing like the rest of me. you have to punish them to force them to grow.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> It has come to my attention that my delts are.
> 
> 1. Quite weak in comparison to my other body parts.
> 
> ...


My shoulders are the same mate, RFL would get rid of ****ing shoulder charges just as I stop playing the bellends, I only do 3 direct exercises for my shoulders and I feel it hits them pretty well...

Seated Smith Press 5x5

Rear Delt Raises 3x10

Side Delt Raises 3x10

and they also get hit doing other stuff too but those 3 make my shoulders ache like a bitch the day after.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I watched Ben Palkuski's workout videos recently and one of the main things I got from him with shoulders was keeping your back completely straight, especially when doing a seated overhead press, I've been doing it for about a month and can definitely feel a difference in my workouts.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> I was searching for your comment, only just realised its in with my quote haha.
> 
> Thank you bud, I didnt think the test would work lol.


where about in brum are you,i used to live in kings norton and trained at iron works,do you know this area.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

graham58 said:


> where about in brum are you,i used to live in kings norton and trained at iron works,do you know this area.


West heath/rednal, I know Iron Works all to well! love that place. I recently split with my partner though who lives closer to Iron Works forcing me to move gym. For the time been anyway.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

boon808 said:


> Change out your workouts between volume, high intensity and strength related. Try to find what works the best for you.


this is exactly what I am going to be doing bud, all the adivce given routines etc. I am going to put them together and try them out.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> wont mention any exercises as its well covered already bud but for your clicky joints id suggest you get some milled flax seed and put a spoonful in your shakes each day and get some glucosamine sulphate caps


Thanks darling I will give that a go.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> West heath/rednal, I know Iron Works all to well! love that place. I recently split with my partner though who lives closer to Iron Works forcing me to move gym. For the time been anyway.


small world,do you know a guy called jason hand,my nephew he still trains there.


----------



## luke.lean (Sep 6, 2013)

Add some synthol to ur delts


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

graham58 said:


> small world,do you know a guy called jason hand,my nephew he still trains there.


dont know him personally, seen him about though. hard to miss, good looking bastard :lol:


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Get someone to motivate u and shout and swear in a Russian accent a bit more on shoulder day


----------

